# I Soooo Want to Make This



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm a goofball, I know...

But who remembers Carol Burnett's famous skit _Went With the Wind_, a parody of _Gone With the Wind_?

Click the link for a chuckle if you loved the old Carol Burnett Show - the third clip is an excerpt from that skit.

This costume would be sooo me!!!!!!!

http://www.itsthecarolburnettshow.com/index2.html


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

HA... that was a good show.
I'm sure you can make it, and it wil turn out excellent just liek the other items you have made.


----------



## cindyt7 (Aug 7, 2007)

Haa Haa!! One of my favorite movies and books. I love Carol Burnett! My second daughters middle name is Scarlett, after Scarlett O of course. I should suggest this costume to her!
Thanks!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

That was a great show, I think you should go for it.

I can see it now, Mr. W. will come home one day and the drapes will be gone and you would just happen to show him your new dress you made, lol.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

YES!
Go for it Ms.W.
That is one of the greatest costumes of all time.
People still talk about that skit,They will know right away ,who you are.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You better walk sideways through those doors! LOL One of my favorite skits of all time! "I just saw it in the window and had to have it."


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh my gosh, that costume would be classic!

Who DOESN'T recognize it? I can't wait to see this one!

Too funny!!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Daphne said:


> Oh my gosh, that costume would be classic!
> 
> Who DOESN'T recognize it? I can't wait to see this one!
> 
> Too funny!!


I don't! MUAHAHAHA! :jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That still makes me laugh every time I see it!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

OK - I'm definitely going to have a go at this... I've got my next three or four projects lined up now!

Now I want to get a _The Carol Burnett Show _dvd set.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

You are just too funny! What a great idea. Hard to walk in it but definitely worth the laughs. Where did you find a still picture of the dress? I'd love to see what it looks like close up.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I think it would be a fun costume, too!

The stills are from the same site as the link with the clips.


----------

